

Someone needs to create a "Heartbleed Fixed" logo - dugmartin

Someone needs to create a &quot;Heartbleed Fixed&quot; logo.  I&#x27;m not a designer but my first thought would be the existing bleeding heart logo with a band-aid over it (see why I&#x27;m not a designer?)
======
dugmartin
Here is the existing logo:
[http://heartbleed.com/heartbleed.png](http://heartbleed.com/heartbleed.png)

------
psgbg
Use this one
[http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130626224531/katawashou...](http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130626224531/katawashoujo/images/7/79/Katawa_Shoujo_logo.png)

------
mattwritescode
Someone doesn't need too, you would just like them too. There is a difference.

~~~
ponyous
Really?

------
kingofspain
AKA heart-belt:
[http://i.imgur.com/aFxh7VV.png](http://i.imgur.com/aFxh7VV.png)

------
logn
HeartPatched? ... [http://imgur.com/yRpl7Gm](http://imgur.com/yRpl7Gm)

